

Voynich Manuscript Breakthrough over 600-year-old mystery manuscript - brunorsini
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-26198471

======
brunorsini
"He said he had managed to find the word for Taurus, alongside a picture of
seven stars (seen as part of the zodiac constellation of Taurus) and the word
Kantairon alongside a picture of the herb Centaury."

